# Value question



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I was wondering if any of you flyfisher folks could help me a bit.
I have an STH reel, it's about 12 yrs old, it has the removable spool and magnetic drag system. Does anyone have an idea of value of the things. also have an 8' graphite rod that was made by a guy from a sage blank, 5-6 weight.

Any information would be appreciated.


----------

